# Ohio fishing noob with electronics questions



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Greetings All - So the short story is I am a Missouri native that has for the most part only fished in small rivers and streams. Mostly fly fishing. Not quite as abundant here in Ohio. Looking to spend some father and son time on the lakes so entering the realm of buying my first fishing boat. 

I can say the fish finders are way different than the ones I grew up with. At any rate the package I am working on will include a Helix 7 as a starting point of reference. ( I think they are quoting me the HELIX 7 CHIRP DI GPS G2) I understand what side imaging, down imaging and sonar are and what they do but what I don't understand is when or why would you need each one? Helix offers like 8 different versions of the 7.

For the record I haven't really decided what my style of fishing is so I am looking to set up a god middle of the road fishing rig for multi species. I don't want to over buy on equipment that will yield little benefit but also not purchase inadequate stuff either. Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is one way to look at it. If you plan to get sonar/GPS/DI, then the SI is usually only another $100 on most models. Then you have everything. 

If you decide you want to add SI later that means a new unit $700 plus.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

2d shows stuff under the boat in a cartoon looking image ... 








-----

DI shows stuff under the boat and out to the sides a few feet in a picture like image ... 








-----

SI shows stuff under the boat and out to the sides 100+ feet in a picture like image ... 









Rickie


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

as mentioned already, id also suggest spending a $100 or so more dollars and getting the SI, I've found structure on my home lake that I never knew was there with my SI.

Here's a road bed on mosquito I never known was there, wouldn't of found without SI and I've fished this general area for 40 years. just remember everything behind the boat icon at 12o'clock on the screen is behind you.


----------

